
​Microsoft yanks Docs.com search after complaints of exposed sensitive files - okket
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-yanks-docs-com-search-after-complaints-of-exposed-sensitive-files/
======
brian_herman
Apparently it is back up and still serving sensitive files.

